# USCutter LaserPoint Vinyl Cutter w/ CONTOUR CUTTING (Us Cutter) Vs GCC 24 Ex



## benedettij (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi 

I need to buy an extra plotter,for my T-shirts project.

Which could be a better choice?

in terms of durability and cut quality....?

I would like to buy the Pcut by the laser tool, but I have to think about durability of the machine.

What do you think ?

Best Regards
The Tourenwagen


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have only owned an Expert 24 (and for only a few months) so I can only comment on it.....It has been a great machine so far....And a new model Expert 24LX will be out shortly....It has contour cutting and a flat bed....There is lots of comments about both machines in the archives here.....Or you can read more at the US Cutter forum or Tbiz101 forum....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would go with the Expert 24 for ease of setup, and ability to send directy from Corel or AI.

Both have their supporters, though.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No replacement parts


----------



## nanc512 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Royster: That's my post you linked to. lol I have a broken part and they don't know when they are getting them in. I am using it, because turning the screw actually keeps the pieces together. I am going to glue it tonight and let it sit all night. I am also buying a second cutter this week. I am looking at a GCC Expert, but I need to figure out the process to get the designs/text to the cutter, since I don't use Corel, at this point.

Nanc


----------

